# Detroit digital channel line-up.



## tomroth

Hi all. I live in the Detroit area and have an Olevia LCD with ATSC tuner and have basic cable without any box. I get about 400 stations when I auto program it. Where can I find a list telling me what every channel is? 56.3 doesn't mean anything to me unless I go and watch it for awhile. That is one of a hundred example I could give.

Thanks.


----------



## dettxw

Here's a few links to start with...

http://www.nab.org/AM/ASPCode/DTVStations/DTVStations.asp

http://www.tvfool.com/

http://www.checkhd.com/aw/Address.aspx


----------



## kevinwmsn

It could be somebody's VOD that your are picking up. Also your cable company might not be encrypting your digital and high def channels. Enjoy it while it lasts, a lot of cable companies have cracked down and only let HD locals, non premium SD cable channels, and VOD(you can't pause it, never know what's on it) though via a standard coax cable.


----------

